# m00's Gobbos Galore !



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

:victory: you guessed it, or read it from the title of the thread . But i got these last Christmas from my big brother and i spent about 3-4 months intermittently painting them. Saying that the first regiment of 20 goblins was finished in 10 days but i kinda lost my motivation slowly due to the fact there are so many of the little buggers. Anyway here are some goblins i'm proud of, since then i have added 9 squig hoppers and 30 squig herders with the army and i have an unassembled gobbla and skarsnik sitting on my table begging me to finish him. I will soon im sure. Oh and i also have a doomdiver which is about 70% completed, i just need to paint the flying gobbos ! yay Comments, criticisms and questions very welcome.

























































Squigs are the best  !:victory:

I will be reposting some of the pics of my army when i get off my lazy behind to take some better photos.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Holy crap my jaw just hit the floor... i think that sums it up :shok:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Moo they are incredible! I may well be pestering you in the near future for a few tips!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Gotta agree with Squeek and Daemon there, they are a thing of beauty!

Too much to take in... brane shutting dow....n...:shok:

:mind-melted cyclops:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW! Amazing moo, quite definetely the best Gobbos I've ever seen!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Love the night gobbo's. Always one of my more favorite armies.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Outstanding work, love the different coloured squigs, +rep from me


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful mate, absoloutly amazing.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

:shok:

+rep for you!!!


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I needa go clean my pants now.

Thankyou very much.


----------



## talik (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats...Thats....Thats really nice


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I hate you more and more moo.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Beautiful as always moo


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Gobbos Moo!

Chaosftw


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments, im really happy with my gobbos but i haven't worked with them for ages. I want to go back to them and probably retouch up the spider riders, maybe give them black cloaks to make them looking like night goblins and redo the trolls i rushed them and they don't look as good as they could be done.

Also with the bfsp i have most of the dwarves painted up but im actually thinking about selling them, i want a 2nd fb army but i want one thats quirky and fun. But i will think about this some more. They are also one of the few armies i used metallics to paint with. Anyway i still need to bulk out the goblin units make them bigger and get a few more fanatics. I might get a second doom diver unit too just cos i love them  anyway cheers for the nice comments.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

The Gobbos look fantastic and that banner is just pure delight, i love it. But here is the bit i don't like and sorry to be the only one (bring on the abuse one and all) I'm just not a fan of the squig herd unit, it just does nothing for me and maybe i'm being more critical as i would with others but you have set yourself a very high bar with the standard of work that you do produce.


Oh man i can hear the angry voices already :angry:



Great work with everything else for me Moo :good:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great looking army and I love the squigs. (the one with the bloodshot eye especially) Very good work on your free hand. Top notch stuff as usual.:victory:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Good work moo, as always. 

Do you plan on entering any models to the Golden Demon? I'd imagine you can place with that talent :wink:.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

i approve of this thread.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like 'em, really well painted.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dam moo you make my starting Orc army look like a bunch of puny grots, they way your gobbos are painted so well. Great Job.:mrgreen:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Goblin hero from AoW !!!  this model was fun to paint but i think most goblins are fun to paint


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Those squigs look AWESOME. Man, they're so colorful, I'd be scared shitless if I saw a swarm of those coming towards my (future) Brettonians. Colorful armies ftw!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

holy poo, wish my gobbos looked that good  +rep for the love of squigs


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers guys  i had fun painting all those bright colours, i just wanted something to really brighten up the army, since they are all black cloaks with green skins lol. So the squig hoppers really gave me a chance to do something very eye catching. I've always loved the whole concept and fun behind squigs so having such a large unit of them makes me feel happy and you know any game with or against them will be alot of fun.


----------

